# Stihl 029 Farmboss blowing gas out tank breather?



## sika (Apr 17, 2013)

Having fun with this saw.

Appears the breather tube on the gas tank is blowing gas out the end at WOT.

View attachment 290926


That is the end of the tube above to the right side of the plug.

Below where it comes out of the gas tank

View attachment 290927
.

I have Google'g this one too. No joy.

I am not entirely sure that this is the original tube? My dad may have replaced it a while ago.

Any idea's what is causing this?


----------



## jeremyc (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like somebody used a piece of standard fuel line as a vent hose instead of the little 1 inch OEM vent that has the metal baffle inside. Go to your local dealer and get a vent or get one on eBay the try it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 17, 2013)

It is likely missing the two grub screws that go inside that vent line, they only allow a tiny bit of air to pass around the threads. The line and screws are available from your Stihl dealer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

Yup... New tank vent w/ 2 screws in it... $7.00 at the dealer...


----------



## sika (Apr 17, 2013)

Love ma dad, but man he is rough.

Ok, so I am looking at part 21 and 22 from the part diagram below?

View attachment 290938


Part 1120 358 8105 and 1117 350 5800


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

sika said:


> Love ma dad, but man he is rough.
> 
> Ok, so I am looking at part 21 and 22 from the part diagram below?
> 
> ...



Yes... Dealer should have them as an assembly... But maybe not in NZ... May be more than 7 bucks too...







Sorry... Was feeling like drawing something today...


----------



## sika (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey thanks. 

Yeah, dealer dont have them.

eBay for me... which I am having trouble finding one also at the moment. I could always make one.

Another quick Q.

Is this the correct way to mount the air pre filter (below). It has a solid face and a face with holes in it. Can be installed in two different positions, as below and the other way.

Pic from a Youtube clip of MS290, not my saw.

View attachment 290945


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

sika said:


> Hey thanks.
> 
> Yeah, dealer dont have them.
> 
> ...



Go the other way, unless it's below freezing when you're cutting...

Wait a minute...
Dealer don't have a freaking tank vent????!!!!
good grief!!!! Does he have a chain??!! A bar?? 
I just can't fathom that....
:msp_confused:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 17, 2013)

sika said:


> Hey thanks.
> 
> Yeah, dealer dont have them.
> 
> ...



The part that is pointing back toward the rear overhanging the airfilter should be pointing forward.


----------



## sika (Apr 17, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The part that is pointing back toward the rear overhanging the airfilter should be pointing forward.



Dont think so. The cover wont go on if you do that.

It either fits the way it is in the pic or with the side shown now (holes) in the slot and the solid portion facing the way it is now.

You can not physically get the back cover on if it faces forward. 

Here is another MS290 from Youtube pic

View attachment 290951


Confusing huh? I cant find a pic of it the other way around. 

View attachment 290950

*******
On closer inspection of the housing, there is a pic/symbol of a sun and one of a snowflake, so whoever said it can goes either way depending on whether you work in the snow or sun is spot on.


----------



## qbilder (Apr 18, 2013)

Same thing happened to my 029. Stopped by the local dealer & he opened a drawer and pulled one out & GAVE it to me. Would have been a very cheap part & I wasn't shopping that day so it was more trouble to ring it up than the part was worth. My shop is awesome. Your shop should have something. It's a common problem with a cheap remedy. If your shop doesn't have it, find another shop. Any small engine shop or saw dealer should keep that stuff around.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 18, 2013)

just had to replace one on my 023, around $5.00. was surprised the shop down the road had one. he just started sellin stihl last fall.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Apr 18, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> just had to replace one on my 023, around $5.00. was surprised the shop down the road had one. he just started sellin stihl last fall.



I needed one for my 029 and the dealer had to order it in and they charged me $18. Needless to say I never went back to them and found a dealer that stocked some parts and was a little more reasonable on pricing.


----------



## qbilder (Apr 18, 2013)

It doesn't need to be a part specifically for the saw. It's nothing more than a few inches of fuel line with a set screw in the end. My dealer has them made up & from what I can tell, just hands them out as needed, or at least he did with me. I buy saws, chains, bars, files, tools, oil, gloves, safety gear, etc. from the place pretty regularly. Heck I even buy my ATV's there as they deal Polaris. Seems I'm in there at least once a week or two for something. When I need a simple part or tool that isn't on the shelf with a price tag, they usually just pull it out of a drawer & give it to me. The fuel vent is one of those things. I'm glad I don't have one of the shops I hear so much about. Gonna have to send my shop a Christmas card this year to thank them for doing their job.


----------



## sika (Apr 18, 2013)

qbilder said:


> It doesn't need to be a part specifically for the saw. It's nothing more than a few inches of fuel line with a set screw in the end.



Thats what I ended up doing. Fuel line cut to 3", grub screw threaded down the end. Installed, job done.

Thanks for all the replies once again.


----------



## dswensen (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Go the other way, unless it's below freezing when you're cutting...



Right ... exactly. It's the vertical part doing the bafflin', not the horizontal part.


----------



## galde (Apr 18, 2013)

The grub screw should be pushed in rather than screwed in. Screwing it in might make sufficiently deep threads in the fuel line to prevent air from bleeding through.


----------

